# Dead Fish, What Kind Is It?



## BassAddict (Dec 10, 2007)

I found this guy saturday but never took a picture. I took one on sunday even though he was pretty decomposed in hopes that one of you guys might know what he is.. You guys got any clue?


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 10, 2007)

From this vantage point, and what's left of the fish, it looks kinda like a Stripe to me


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 10, 2007)

No Stripers in Florida really


----------



## little anth (Dec 10, 2007)

idk it sure looks like a striper??


----------



## SMDave (Dec 10, 2007)

Nope most likely not a striper. Especially in Fl. Also, the body is too round shaped to be a striper. Most likely it's a white bass. Size looks perfect too.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 10, 2007)

yep, could be a white bass. 

Or.......maybe the carcass of a stripe was carried by a large bird a long distance and it was dropped in Florida!


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 10, 2007)

SMDave said:


> Nope most likely not a striper. Especially in Fl. Also, the body is too round shaped to be a striper. Most likely it's a white bass. Size looks perfect too.



Im with SM, I thought it was a White Bass after seeing a picture of one. When I saw i saturday it was in good shape (for being dead) and i was able to see the head mouth and all. Its amazeing how fast stuff decomposes in less than 12 hours


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 10, 2007)

> ...Its amazeing how fast stuff decomposes in less than 12 hours



It's that warm Florida air. You want some of our rainy 41 degree weather we're having? Lol


----------



## pbw (Dec 10, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> > ...Its amazeing how fast stuff decomposes in less than 12 hours
> 
> 
> 
> It's that warm Florida air. You want some of our rainy 41 degree weather we're having? Lol



Tomorrow in Kentucky more rain and high of 65!


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 10, 2007)

Waterwings said:


> > ...Its amazeing how fast stuff decomposes in less than 12 hours
> 
> 
> 
> It's that warm Florida air. You want some of our rainy 41 degree weather we're having? Lol



Ill take the rain, the crap pond is atleast 1 foot low......... ATLEAST ID SAY ITS ABOUT 1&1/2 LOW


----------



## SMDave (Dec 10, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > > ...Its amazeing how fast stuff decomposes in less than 12 hours
> ...



Pff... at least you have liquid water.


----------



## Bryan_VA (Dec 10, 2007)

I'd say some variety of cichlid/tilapia. Tough to say with no head to look at tho. Bassaddict couldn't you at least have waited until after you took the picture to take a bite???


----------



## SMDave (Dec 10, 2007)

Bryan_VA said:


> I'd say some variety of cichlid/tilapia. Tough to say with no head to look at tho. Bassaddict couldn't you at least have waited until after you took the picture to take a bite???


I may be wrong, but look at the anal fin. It is white, and is square in shape. Cichlids and Tilapia's (I am pretty sure) have rounded second dorsal fins and anal fins.


----------



## Jim (Dec 10, 2007)

I would say it could be a striper or a white bass or even a sunshine bass (most likely)!


https://floridafisheries.com/Fishes/stripers.html


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 10, 2007)

Bryan_VA said:


> I'd say some variety of cichlid/tilapia. Tough to say with no head to look at tho. Bassaddict couldn't you at least have waited until after you took the picture to take a bite???



That fish was almost as good as the eel i caught on my snoopy rod off my grandmothers back dock!!!!


----------



## little anth (Dec 10, 2007)

nice link jim 8)


----------



## shamoo (Dec 10, 2007)

could either be a hybrid striper or a white bass


----------

